# DesignerSupps - ActivaTe: Testers Required



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2005)

So one of my first acts as official DS rep is to give some free stuff away to you lot. 

In a nutshell, ActivaTe binds to SHBG, preventing it from deactivating free test. The net result is more free test available in your body. It is our "non-hormonal anabolic" product that was mentioned as far back as the start of last year.

We're after 2-3 testers, so you'd best all be doubley-nice to me cause i'll likely be making the picks.

The product can be used for bulking or cutting, so don't worry about that aspect, and you'll be sent enough for a 30-day trial to make the best conclusion of the effectiveness.

There are some requistites for this, however:

* You can't be on PH or steroids.
* Not in PCT.
* Good experience with lifting/diet
* Must be at least 21.
* Able to give updates every 2-3 days at the latest.
* Will keep a journal on IM, and shadow it anywhere else you post on if you like. 

Basically, 17 year old Joe Bloggs who started lifting last week and decided to run an M1T cycle but has no computer is not elligible.

Write a short paragraph about why i should choose you over anyone else. Bear in mind i'm as daft as the rest of you, so humour and retardedness score big points with me. But maintain a level of seriousness also, so i know you're actually bothered about being a tester.

Dat be about it.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 23, 2005)

A legal mesterolone counterpart, nice.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 23, 2005)

i'm down with that tcd, after my pre summer cut i'm going to have to wait like 3 months till i come back up to uni and begin juice, was looking at checking out something new and obviously non-hormonal to fill that gap

my stats..
age: 21yrs
height: 6"2
weight: 190lbs
BF: 15%
training/lifting experience: 5yrs
diet/nutrition exeprience: 2-3yrs
previous cycles: 1-ad (finished about 2 months ago)

obviously i'd have no trouble writing a log on here (as i'm on here all the time anyway), oh n' that 'non-hormonal anabolic stack' sounds nice!  yup i'm definately interested! - oh and i'll have no uni over the summer, so i won't be under so much stress and i'll have plenty of time to dedicate to my training and keeping a top notch log of all my progress and readings


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, bear in mind this run was with a terribly low extract, so you need to be okay with taking 20 caps a day.

You score big points if you can get bloodwork done as well.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been very interested in ActivaTe, and would be happy to be a tester. I meet all the above criteria, and would keep an informative log on IM or AM and on my homeboard. I am planning on having blood work, including hormone levels, done within the next two weeks. I would have to start the ActivaTe soon, though. I've been training seriously for just over three years now, have a solid diet, and though I am not big I am very experienced in evaluating the various signs of elavated or suppressed testosterone levels (and I have a tape measure   )

I vote for Brodus, as well.


SuperMod @ CONVERSIONBOARD


----------



## APG (Apr 23, 2005)

I've would also be very interested in ActivaTe, and would be happy to be a tester. I also meet all the above criteria, and would keep an informative log on IM. I am having blood work carried out at my local GP over the next week.  I've been training seriously for just over five years now, have a solidish diet ish starting a new diet mon Monday  (see diet section), and I am a descent size (203lbs 15%BF).   I am stronger than I look current best lifts:

Dead lift 240kg/528lbs (today)
Flat bench 160kg/352lbs (with assist)
Squat (140kg/308lbs sucks big time)

 I work in the evenings so with access to a computer so will have pleny of time to ensure my diet and posting are up to scratch.   Based in London


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2005)

Forgot to mention, if we run with the 3 testers, one of you will be lucky enough to be using the "Non-Hormonal Anabolic Stack" of ActivaTe + Rebound XT.

To echo what Steve said, pre and post bloodwork scores big.


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I've been very interested in ActivaTe, and would be happy to be a tester. I meet all the above criteria, and would keep an informative log on IM or AM and on my homeboard.
> 
> I've been training seriously for just over three years now, have a solid diet, and though I am not big I am very experienced in evaluating the various signs of elavated or suppressed testosterone levels (and I have a tape measure  )


Ya, me too.



> * You can't be on PH or steroids.
> * Not in PCT.
> * Good experience with lifting/diet
> * Must be at least 21.
> ...


I havent run a cycle in almost exactly 1 year; PCT has obviously come and gone. Ive lifted seriously for many years, and I am over 21. 

I am here on IM just about everyday, and keep a log of my lifting already. I could either incorporate the test log into my lifting log, or start another one completely. No problem there. 

Ill obviouly recommend myself, but Pirate would make a good one as well, (just not as good as me).

TP - Taking 20 caps a day isnt a big deal. 

Im currently just taking whey, multis, and glucosamine/chondritin.

I am 6'4", 245-248lbs. Check out my journal if you want, the link is below.

And, this could be a good excuse for me to get bloodwork.  

But ya, I'm intererested..... let me know.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> TP - Taking 20 caps a day isnt a big deal.


 But can you take down all 20 in one swallow?


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> But can you take down all 20 in one swallow?


No, but my experience with your girl tells me she can!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No, but my experience with your girl tells me she can!




Why, is she a druggy?


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why, is she a druggy?


No, that was an attempt at a big-mouth jab.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2005)

You mean she talks alot?

















I am just kidding, I got the reference.  I am off smilies today.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No, but my experience with your girl tells me she can!


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 23, 2005)

Hmmm...tester qualifications as follows:  34yrs old; In the midst of a hardcore cut which means strict diet...Ive lost 9lbs in three weeks; Even though Im in a cutting phase Im still lifting hard/heavy, maybe about 10% lighter than normal with a couple of extra reps...trying hard not lose muscle; I post on here almost daily (no life other than lifting I guess) so a journal and updates wont be a problem.    Blood work aint happening, not making a special doctors appt. for an experiment; havent  taken ANY PH's in 3yrs; never taken 'roids...never needed 'em because I am naturally BIG and have no problem putting on mass/strength in a hurry;  I have 3 buddies that have taken or will be taking Superdrol so it would be nice to "sneak" something new in on them without them knowing it.    Thats about it  I guess.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

What exactly is this stuff?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

how do you guys get such cool jobs??  lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Lets just say they have very thick knee pads hahaha


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Hmmm...tester qualifications as follows:  34yrs old; In the midst of a hardcore cut which means strict diet...Ive lost 9lbs in three weeks; Even though Im in a cutting phase Im still lifting hard/heavy, maybe about 10% lighter than normal with a couple of extra reps...trying hard not lose muscle; I post on here almost daily (no life other than lifting I guess) so a journal and updates wont be a problem.    Blood work aint happening, not making a special doctors appt. for an experiment; havent  taken ANY PH's in 3yrs; never taken 'roids...never needed 'em because I am naturally BIG and have no problem putting on mass/strength in a hurry;  I have 3 buddies that have taken or will be taking Superdrol so it would be nice to "sneak" something new in on them without them knowing it.    Thats about it  I guess.



and one other qualification, you don't respond to inquiries about products you have for sale.


----------



## seven11 (Apr 23, 2005)

pick me.... becuase i dont have money to spent on supplaments like that


----------



## seven11 (Apr 23, 2005)

and i have over 600 posts


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lets just say they have very thick knee pads hahaha



Yeah, i also hear you give a good reach-around, so we'll be in touch about possible employment for you in the near future.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yeah, i also hear you give a good reach-around, so we'll be in touch about possible employment for you in the near future.



will have the same "job duties" as you?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2005)

No, i'll be promoted to head tea-bagger.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 23, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> and one other qualification, you don't respond to inquiries about products you have for sale.



This is the PM your whining about:
Quote:
Originally Posted by BiggerNstronger
Do you have a paypal account? That would be the easiest for me. Let me know how you would like to work this out."

Response by topolo: 


"yeah i have a paypal account"

I never heard anything more after that so I sold it to someone who was able to answer more than one question at a time.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)

well if i have a paypal account wouldn't that be the answer? where the hell was i supposed to send it to?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 23, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> No, i'll be promoted to head tea-bagger.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 23, 2005)

Rob, I vote for Pirate, for one.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 23, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yeah, i also hear you give a good reach-around, so we'll be in touch about possible employment for you in the near future.



Aint nuthing like a quality reach-around. If someone hooks up a man-pat beforehand, I'll throw my name in too....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob, I vote for Pirate, for one.



For one what?  You mean to be the Pope?  That's already happened, besides, I don't think Robboe has control over that.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2005)

sure he does..............he used to be a Nazi too!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2005)

I bet he had a hitler 'stache too.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 23, 2005)

Im a 13 year old prostitute who has been on heavy androgens since I was 9 and have never touched a weight in my life. I won't report my progress to you, nor keep a journal, but I will update on my home board, where im a super moderator. www.nuttgobbler.com Taking down all 20 at one time makes me laugh, because it's so easy and I have no gag reflexes or vocal chords as a result of my whoring. Do I meet the requirements? Oh, and is PCT some sort of venereal disease? Because I have em' all.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2005)

Folks, let me know if you're planning on bulking or cutting if you were to get the opportunity to test.

Idealy we'd have a bulker, a cutter and a stacker doing whatever.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Im a 13 year old prostitute who has been on heavy androgens since I was 9 and have never touched a weight in my life. I won't report my progress to you, nor keep a journal, but I will update on my home board, where im a super moderator. www.nuttgobbler.com Taking down all 20 at one time makes me laugh, because it's so easy and I have no gag reflexes or vocal chords as a result of my whoring. Do I meet the requirements? Oh, and is PCT some sort of venereal disease? Because I have em' all.



Like i said earlier, humour scores big, but you also gotta drop in that you're not just acting the goat.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 24, 2005)

I will be bulking, and I would prefer to take the version without the Rebound XT for the sake of my joints and lipids.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Like i said earlier, humour scores big, but you also gotta drop in that you're not just acting the goat.


 my bad bro. I would be more than happy to volunteer, but im on right now.


----------



## APG (Apr 24, 2005)

R I would also like to see pirate as a tester since he would post informative and reliable unbiased reports. Hopefully we will be able to find out if this product really does work or is simply a waste of money.  I don't want to be considered as a tester any more thanks.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 24, 2005)

I appreciate your confidence, TP and APG.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 24, 2005)

I will be bulking also if selected..


----------



## WantsWidth (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd LOVE to but im on right now..........


----------



## redspy (Apr 24, 2005)

I've no interest in this product but bump for Pirate.  He has the knowledge and background to offer quality feedback.


----------



## Du (Apr 24, 2005)

Id be cutting.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

If this is still open I would like to throw my name in the hat 
Age: 21
Weight: 220
Height:5'11' 
Bf: 12-15%
Training: 7 years
Diet: 5 years
Cycles: M1t 4ad, Superdrol & M4ohn
Cutting or bulking i dont care, whatever you want me to do  

         I would be good for this because I have no life, I'm on ironmag 24/7, and the little life i do have ='s training. I do not drink anymore, never smoke, and sleep more than an animal in hibernation. So me being on Ironmag soi much, i could keep my journal recorded and perfect to the "T", and I'd be free to write a review about what i'm feeling everyday and give feedback. And the major reason is i am in school I'm supported and i'm taking the lightest load i can after this semester; therefore, I would do absolutely nothing but train boxing, weights, and wrestling 24/7 while possibly preparing for a professional fight. And I've been here a long time and everyone likes me


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 24, 2005)

I would like to be a character witness for CRASHMAN.  He does have no life.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

I can get bloodwork if needed, and if there is a libido boost i can put it to good use in making my right forearm really big


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would like to be a character witness for CRASHMAN.  He does have no life.


 
Is it that easy for mods to notice?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 25, 2005)

This offer will stay valid until the weekend.

Or so.


----------



## Stu (Apr 25, 2005)

I vote pirate, always gives honest *unbiased* opinions.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd love to try the product but I'm currently in PCT. So, to add my .02, I really don't know Pirate on a name basis but have always enjoyed his journals. Their very informative and truthful. I would take his feedback as a yay or nay for future consideration of this product myself.
Oh and congrats on being added to the DS family Rob.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 25, 2005)

When will we know who was chosen?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 25, 2005)

This weekend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2005)

As soon as Rob gets on the ball.


----------



## topolo (Apr 25, 2005)

Do those who are selected have to be groped by Twin Peak? If so I would like to nominate Gococks!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not mandatory, but if that's what they want then i'm sure Steve will be happy enough to oblige.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh puh-leath, you guyth are tho thilly.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 26, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> It's not mandatory, but if that's what they want then i'm sure Steve will be happy enough to oblige.


I'll take a rain check on that one.


----------



## topolo (Apr 26, 2005)

Come on Pirate....................It's always better the second time!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 27, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this done yet, or what?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 27, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Do those who are selected have to be groped by Twin Peak? If so I would like to nominate Gococks!


 topolo, If he said "Free weekend at Neverland Ranch and open bar all weekend" you would have jumped at the opportunity, wouldn't you?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Is this done yet, or what?



Will be by Friday night.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 28, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow I am Suprised by the lack of interest in this 

I would like to try this product, but I am not a good candidate,  I suck at logs, and am just getting back at it after a 6 week layoff.


A product I would consider down the road.  Any updates on MP


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> topolo, If he said "Free weekend at Neverland Ranch and open bar all weekend" you would have jumped at the opportunity, wouldn't you?



I hear they have a sweet Ferris Wheel.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow I am Suprised by the lack of interest in this
> 
> I would like to try this product, but I am not a good candidate,  I suck at logs, and am just getting back at it after a 6 week layoff.
> 
> ...



Yeah, lots actually. But i'm not gonna tell you a thing.

Cause i'm a twat.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2005)

Twat


----------



## Robboe (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't you know it 


Righty-O then, let's clean this up.

Based on their abaility to get pre and post bloodwork done, the three testers will be:

PirateFromHell - Bulking - ActivaTe alone.

du150 - Cutting - ActivaTe alone.

Crashman - Whatever he likes - "Non-Hormonal Anabolic" Stack of Rebound XT and AcivaTe.

Each of you email me: Robboe@DesignerSupps.com and we'll get you sorted out and what-not. 

Cheers for the response.


----------



## topolo (Apr 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> topolo, If he said "Free weekend at Neverland Ranch and open bar all weekend" you would have jumped at the opportunity, wouldn't you?




Yes, I love the Jesus Juice


----------



## topolo (Apr 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I hear they have a sweet Ferris Wheel.




.........and a great hobby horse


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 29, 2005)

email sent...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2005)

sent


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 30, 2005)

At this point I dont care about the results because I am bitter over not being "good enough" for this test....unless these guys NUTS fall off, THAT I would be interested in hearing about!!!!        lol        Good luck guys.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 30, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> At this point I dont care about the results because I am bitter over not being "good enough" for this test....unless these guys NUTS fall off, THAT I would be interested in hearing about!!!!        lol        Good luck guys.


If my nuts fall off, I'll post some pics for you. You will feel better about yourself and attached gonads then.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If my nuts fall off, I'll post some pics for you. You will feel better about yourself and attached gonads then.



Yes.  Yes I will.  You ARE the guinea pig you know.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2005)

you are a wanna be guinea pig


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried...I guess I wasnt piggy enough.


----------



## topolo (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe your "rep" just isnt good enough?


----------



## Robboe (May 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Maybe your "rep" just isnt good enough?



Not really. Without sounding disrespectful here, the only tester i definately knew was a regular was Crashman. I know of Du and PFH, but i dunno how much they are in with the "regulars". I can't keep up with this board as much as i used to.

It was genuinely due to their potential for getting BW done.

I'll try my best to remember BNS and Young D for the Xceed trials if/when we do them.


----------



## Tha Don (May 1, 2005)

no worries Robboe

i'm glad PirateFromHell was selected, i look forward to reading his journal on this


----------



## Tha Don (May 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Maybe your "rep" just isnt good enough?


i think the decision was more based on who could get bloodwork done, i doubt ''rep'' had anything to do with who was selected


----------



## topolo (May 1, 2005)

inside joke young d, but thanks for the comments


----------



## Tha Don (May 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> inside joke young d, but thanks for the comments


ah its cool man, just read the rest of the page


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Maybe your "rep" just isnt good enough?



LOL...you suck.   That was funny though.     

Im honestly looking forward to seeing how these guys really do.


----------



## Pirate! (May 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I would have to start the ActivaTe soon, though.


I'm sorry to report to those interested that I haven't received my supply of Activa Te yet, and I am not going to be testing it for them. I apologize to all who are inconvenienced by my decision, but I believe it is best. I wish the other testers the best and thank Designer Supps.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2005)

Damn, what happened?


----------



## topolo (May 9, 2005)

He probably got tired of waiting


----------



## Pirate! (May 9, 2005)

A handful of things: I thought I was going to start sooner, and I have been delaying other plans for this. In the past two weeks I've become depressed--which is uncommon for me. I got bloodwork that has my test levels in the 4 digit range, and the docs want me to get treatment. I don't think I'm in the condition to evaluate this supplement as well as I thought I was when I volunteered. I should have asked some more questions and thought it out more thoroughly before jumping in head first. Someone else will make a better tester than I would right now. I feel bad about backing out, but I feel that this supplement deserves someone in a better position to evaluate its efficacy better than I am prepared to. Brodus, where are you! Again, my apologies to DS. I have a lot of respect for your company and no intention to screw anyone around.


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> A handful of things: I thought I was going to start sooner, and I have been delaying other plans for this. In the past two weeks I've become depressed--which is uncommon for me. I got bloodwork that has my test levels in the 4 digit range, and the docs want me to get treatment. I don't think I'm in the condition to evaluate this supplement as well as I thought I was when I volunteered. I should have asked some more questions and thought it out more thoroughly before jumping in head first. Someone else will make a better tester than I would right now. I feel bad about backing out, but I feel that this supplement deserves someone in a better position to evaluate its efficacy better than I am prepared to. Brodus, where are you! Again, my apologies to DS. I have a lot of respect for your company and no intention to screw anyone around.


 I can get blood work and I just came off competition; I'm ready to bulk hardcore now. I can take your spot


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 9, 2005)

I nominate muscle pump because i want company


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 9, 2005)

or BiggerNstronger


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I nominate myself!


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> or BiggerNstronger


 Let's stick with me, k?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 9, 2005)

haha ok


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I can get blood work and I just came off competition; I'm ready to bulk hardcore now. I can take your spot



How soon can you get BW done?


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> How soon can you get BW done?


 As soon as needed. I'm just getting a new doc so it can all be apart of my physical


----------



## milwood (May 10, 2005)

on topic but off topic--
Robboe, is there info on when the regular (non-beta) will be coming out?


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2005)

milwood said:
			
		

> on topic but off topic--
> Robboe, is there info on when the regular (non-beta) will be coming out?



By the end of the month if all goes well.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> As soon as needed. I'm just getting a new doc so it can all be apart of my physical



Email me: robboe@designersupps.com


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 10, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> or BiggerNstronger




Cool.   Im still cutting and doing quite well if I say so myself...14lbs in 5 weeks with very little loss of strength or LBMass thus far.  My cut will end in about a month and I will be ready to bulk...I can continue the cut longer if necessary.      Either way, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 10, 2005)

Pirate, thanks for the thoughtfullness.

Milwood, its still a good ways away.  We are waiting on a sample of the new (higher extract) batch, so that we can test it.


----------



## topolo (May 10, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> By the end of the month if all goes well.


we will hold our breath


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> we will hold our breath



I hope you especially hold your breath for a _very_ long time, Top.


----------



## topolo (May 11, 2005)

I am, can I exhale now?


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2005)

Not until your heart beat stops. 

Ta.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jun 23, 2005)

Any update on the progress of this testing?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 23, 2005)

Current Testers:

MusclePump
Crashman
Du <add number here>

There are logs in the journal section.


----------



## Du (Jun 23, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Current Testers:
> 
> MusclePump
> Crashman
> ...


Just "Du" is good enough.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe its going pretty damn well.


----------



## topolo (Jun 24, 2005)

Not for DU


----------

